# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  14 जनवरी, 2011 मकर संक्रान्ति, पोंगल

## guruji

* मकर संक्रान्ति* हिन्दुओं का प्रमुख पर्व है। मकर संक्रान्ति पूरे भारत में किसी न किसी रूप में  मनाया जाता है। पौष मास में जब सूर्य मकर राशि पर आता है जब इस पर्व को  मनाया जाता है । यह त्योहार जनवरी माह के तेरहवें, चौदहवें या पन्द्रहवें  दिन ( जब सूर्य धनु राशि को छोड़ मकर राशि में प्रवेश करता है ) पड़ता है ।  मकर संक्रान्ति के दिन से सूर्य की उत्तरायण गति प्रारम्भ होती है ।  इसलिये इसको *उत्तरायणी* भी कहते हैं।
तमिलनाडु में इसे पोंगल  नामक उत्सव के रूप में मनाते हैं जबकि कर्नाटक, केरल तथा आंध्र प्रदेश में इसे केवल 'संक्रान्ति' कहते हैं।

----------


## guruji

उतार प्रदेश में यह मुख्य रूप से 'दान का पर्व' है । इलाहाबाद में यह पर्वमाघ मेले  के नाम से जाना जाता है। १४ जनवरी से इलाहाबाद मे हर साल माघ मेले की  शुरुआत होती है। १४ दिसम्बर से १४ जनवरी का समय खर मास के नाम से जाना जाता  है। और उत्तर भारत मे तो पहले इस एक महीने मे किसी भी अच्छे कार्य को  अंजाम नही दिया जाता था। मसलन शादी-ब्याह नही किये जाते थे पर अब तो समय के  साथ लोग काफी बदल गए है। १४ जनवरी यानी मकर संक्रान्ति से अच्छे दिनों की  शुरुआत होती है । माघ मेला पहला नहान मकर संक्रान्ति से शुरू होकर  शिवरात्रि तक यानी आख़िरी नहान तक चलता है। संक्रान्ति के दिन नहान के बाद  दान करने का भी चलन है। बागेश्वर में बड़ा मेला होता है। वैसे गंगास्नान रामेश्वर, चित्रशिला व अन्य स्थानों में भी होते हैं। इस दिन गंगा स्नान करके , तिल के मिष्ठान आदि को ब्राह्मणों व पूज्य व्यक्तियों को दान दिया जाता है। इस पर्व पर भी क्षेत्र में गंगा एवं रामगंगा घाटों पर बड़े मेले लगते है। समूचे उत्तर प्रदेश में इस व्रत को _खिचड़ी_ के नाम से जाना जाता है तथा इस दिन खिचड़ी सेवन एवं खिचड़ी दान का अत्यधिक महत्व होता है। इलाहाबाद में गंगा, यमुना व सरस्वती के संगम पर प्रत्येक वर्ष एक माह तक माघ मेला लगता है।
 महाराष्ट्र में इस दिन सभी विवाहित महिलाएं अपनी पहली संक्रांति पर कपास, तेल, नमक आदि  चीजें अन्य सुहागिन महिलाओं को दान करती हैं। तिल-गूल नामक हलवे के बांटने  की प्रथा भी है। लोग एक दूसरे को तिल गुड़ देते हैं और देते समय बोलते  हैं :- `लिळ गूळ ध्या आणि गोड़ गोड़ बोला` अर्थात तिल गुड़ लो और मीठा मीठा  बोलो। इस दिन महिलाएं आपस में तिल, गुड़, रोली और हल्दी बांटती हैं।
बंगाल में इस पर्व पर स्नान पश्चात तिल दान करने की प्रथा है। यहां गंगासागर में प्रतिवर्ष विशाल मेला लगता है। मकर संक्रांति के दिन ही गंगाजी भगीरथ के पीछे-पीछे चलकर कपिल मुनि के आश्रम से होकर सागर में जा मिली थीं। मान्यता यह भी है कि इस दिन यशोदा जी ने श्रीकृष्ण को प्राप्त करने के लिए व्रत किया था। इस दिन गंगासागर में स्नान-दान के  लिए लाखों लोगों की भीड़ होती है। लोग कष्ट उठाकर गंगा सागर की यात्रा करते  हैं। वर्ष में केवल एक दिन-मकर संक्रांति को यहां लोगों की अपार भीढ़ होती  है। इसीलिए कहा जाता है-`सारे तीरथ बार बार लेकिन गंगा सागर एक बार।
 तमिलनाडू में इस त्योहार को पोंगल के रूप में चार दिन तक मनाते हैं। प्रथम दिन  भोगी-पोंगल, द्वितीय दिन सूर्य-पोंगल, तृतीय दिन मट्टू-पोंगल अथवा  केनू-पोंगल, चौथे व अंतिम दिन कन्या-पोंगल। इस प्रकार पहले दिन कूड़ा करकट  इकठ्ठा कर जलाया जाता है, दूसरे दिन लक्ष्मी जी की पूजा की जाती है और  तीसरे दिन पशु धन की पूजा की जाती है। पोंगल मनाने के लिए स्नान करके खुले  आंगन में मिट्टी के बर्तन में खीर बनाई जाती है, जिसे पोंगल कहते हैं। इसके  बाद सूर्य देव को नैवैद्य चढ़ाया जाता है। उसके बाद खीर को प्रसाद के रूप  में सभी ग्रहण करते हैं। इस दिन बेटी और जमाई राजा का विशेष रूप से स्वागत  किया जाता है।
असम में मकर संक्रांति को माघ-बिहू अथवा भोगाली-बिहू के नाम से मनाते हैं। राजस्थान में इस पर्व पर सुहागन महिलाएं अपनी सास को वायना देकर आशीर्वाद प्राप्त  करती हैं। साथ ही महिलाएं किसी भी सौभाग्यसूचक वस्तु का चौदह की संख्या में  पूजन एवं संकल्प कर चौदह ब्राह्मणों को दान देती हैं। अत: मकर संक्रांति  के माध्यम से भारतीय सभ्यता एवं संस्कृति की झलक विविध रूपों में दिखती है।
*मकर संक्रान्ति का महत्व*

 शास्त्रों के अनुसार, दक्षिणायन को देवताओं की रात्रि अर्थात  नकारात्मकता का प्रतीक तथा उत्तरायण को देवताओं का दिन अर्थात सकारात्मकता  का प्रतीक माना गया है। इसीलिए इस दिन जप, तप, दान, स्नान, श्राद्ध, तर्पण  आदि धार्मिक क्रियाकलापों का विशेष महत्व है। धारणा है कि इस अवसर पर दिया  गया दान सौ गुना बढ़कर पुन: प्राप्त होता है। इस दिन शुद्ध घी एवं कंबल दान  मोक्ष की प्राप्त करवाता है। यथा-
*माघे मासि महादेव यो दाद घृतकंबलम।*
*स भुक्त्वा सकलान भोगान अंते मोक्षं च विंदति॥*
 मकर संक्रांति के अवसर पर गंगास्नान एवं गंगातट पर दान को अत्यंत  शुभकारक माना गया है। इस पर्व पर तीर्थराज प्रयाग एवं गंगासागर में स्नान  को महास्नान की संज्ञा दी गई है। सामान्यत: सूर्य सभी राशियों को प्रभावित  करते हैं, किंतु कर्क व मकर राशियों में सूर्य का प्रवेश धार्मिक दृष्टि से  अत्यंत फलदायक है। यह प्रवेश अथवा संक्रमण क्रिया छ:-छ: माह के अंतराल पर  होती है। भारत देश उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में स्थित है। मकर संक्रांति से पहले  सूर्य दक्षिणी गोलार्ध में होता है अर्थात भारत से दूर होता है। इसी कारण  यहां रातें बड़ी एवं दिन छोटे होते हैं तथा सर्दी का मौसम होता है, किंतु  मकर संक्रांति से सूर्य उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध की ओर आना शुरू हो जाता है। अत:  इस दिन से रातें छोटी एवं दिन बड़े होने लगते हैं तथा गरमी का मौसम शुरू हो  जाता है। दिन बड़ा होने से प्रकाश अधिक होगा तथा रात्रि छोटी होने से  अंधकार कम होगा। अत: मकर संक्रांति पर सूर्य की राशि में हुए परिवर्तन को  अंधकार से प्रकाश की ओर अग्रसर होना माना जाता है। प्रकाश अधिक होने से  प्राणियों की चेतनता एवं कार्यशक्ति में वृद्धि होगी। ऐसा जानकर संपूर्ण  भारतवर्ष में लोगों द्वारा विविध रूपों में सूर्यदेव की उपासना, आराधना एवं  पूजन कर, उनके प्रति अपनी कृतज्ञता प्रकट की जाती है। सामान्यत: भारतीय  पंचांग की समस्त तिथियां चंद्रमा की गति को आधार मानकर निर्धारित की जाती  हैं, किंतु मकर संक्रांति को सूर्य की गति से निर्धारित किया जाता है। इसी  कारण यह पर्व प्रतिवर्ष 14 जनवरी को ही पड़ता है।
*मकर संक्रान्ति का ऐतिहासिक महत्व*

 माना जाता है कि इस दिन भगवान भास्कर अपने पुत्र शनि से मिलने स्वयं  उसके घर जाते हैं। चूंकि शनिदेव मकर राशि के स्वामी हैं, अत: इस दिन को मकर  संक्रांति के नाम से जाना जाता है। महाभारत काल में भीष्म पितामह ने अपनी  देह त्यागने के लिए मकर संक्रांति का ही चयन किया था। मकर संक्रांति के दिन  ही गंगाजी भगीरथ के पीछे-पीछे चलकर कपिल मुनि के आश्रम से होकर सागर में  जा मिली थीं।

----------


## guruji

मकर संक्रांति 15 जनवरी शनिवार को मनाया जाएगा। उक्त बातें आचार्य  राधाकान्त शास्त्री, आचार्य मंकेश्वरनाथ तिवारी एवं अरविंदाचार्य ने  संयुक्त रूप से कहा। गुरूवार को जारी बयान में तीनों आचार्यो ने स्पष्ट  किया। कहा कि सूर्य का मकर राशि में प्रवेश शुक्रवार को रात 12 बजकर 31  मिनट में हुआ है। इसके कारण दूसरे दिन शनिवार को सूर्योदय बीस घटी तक  अर्थात दिन के चार बजे तक पूर्ण काल होगा। सबके लिए मकर संक्राति के लिए  पुण्य काल शनिवार को ही स्ननान-ध्यान आदि के साथ किया जाएगा। आचार्यो ने  कहा कि इस अवसर पर गंगा, गोदावरी स्नान और चावल, तील लड्डू, उरद, मूंग और  कंबल का दान तथा दरिद्रनारायण भोज सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना गया है। शनिवार को  खिचडी खाना-खाना खिलाना सर्वश्रेष्ठ है।

----------

